# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل يمكن للإنسان أن يشعر بقرب أجله?

## احمد ابو انس

هل يمكن للإنسان أن يشعر بقرب أجله?




( كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ ثُمَّ إِلَيْنَا تُرْجَعُونَ) (العنكبوت:57)

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*ماذا يفعل الإنسان إذا أحس بقرب أجله ؟*السؤال :
- هل هناك علامات قبل وفاة الإنسان سواء كان مؤمنا أو كافرا ؟ وهل للعلامات أوقات محدده ؟
- وإذا تبين له أن أجله قريب ماذا يفعل ؟ ولما نتلقى هذه العلامات إذا كانت موجودة ؟
- وهل هناك طريقة لتخفيف سكرات الموت ؟
- وما أفضل الأعمال الصالحة التي ينصح التمسك بها ؟



الجواب :
الحمد لله
أولا :
لا يعلم أحد من الناس على وجه التحديد متى يموت ، ولا بأي أرض يموت ، قال تعالى : ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ عِلْمُ السَّاعَةِ وَيُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الْأَرْحَامِ وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ مَاذَا تَكْسِبُ غَدًا وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ بِأَيِّ أَرْضٍ تَمُوتُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ ) لقمان/ 34 .
راجع إجابة السؤال رقم : (100451) ، (180876) .
ثانيا :
ليست هناك علامات معينة يتعرف بها الإنسان على قرب أجله وانقضاء عمره ، وهذا من رحمة الله بعباده ، فإن الإنسان إذا علم متى يكون أجله ، وعلم أن التوبة تكفر ما قبلها من الخطايا ، ربما انغمس في الذنوب ، وارتكس في الآثام ، ومنى نفسه أنه قبل موته بساعة من نهار : تاب وأقلع ، ومثل هذا لا يصلح أن يكون عبدا لله ؛ بل هو عابد لهواه . 
بخلاف الواقع الذي لا يدري معه الإنسان متى يموت ، فالعاقل يتدارك ما فاته سريعا ويبادر بالتوبة والعمل الصالح ، فإنه لا يدري متى يكون انقضاء أجله ، ولا يزال على ذلك حتى يتوفاه الله ، ومثل هذا حري أن يكون عبدا صالحا محبا لطاعة الله نافرا من معصية الله .
إلا أن هناك بعض العلامات التي قد تدل على دنو أجل العبد ، كإصابته بمرض خطير لا يكاد يسلم منه الناس عادة ، وكذا بلوغه أرذل العمر ، وتعرضه لحادث مهلك ونحو ذلك من الأمور القدرية .
ثالثا :
تقدم في إجابة السؤال رقم : (184737) ذكر العلامات التي تدل على صلاح العبد عند موته ، والعلامات التي تدل على سوئه .
رابعا :
متى أحس العبد بدنو أجله لمرضه الشديد ونحو ذلك ؛ فالواجب عليه أن يتدارك أمره بالتوبة إلى الله ورد المظالم إلى أهلها والتحلل منهم ، والمسارعة في العمل الصالح والجد في الرغبة إلى الله والتفرغ لطاعته ، وطلب الإحسان منه بالعفو والمغفرة ، مع وافر حسن الظن به سبحانه ، والثقة في عظيم كرمه وواسع رحمته ، وأنه لا يخيب ظن عبد ظن به خيرا .
وقد روى مسلم (2877) عَنْ جَابِرٍ، قَالَ : " سَمِعْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَبْلَ وَفَاتِهِ بِثَلَاثٍ، يَقُولُ: ( لَا يَمُوتَنَّ أَحَدُكُمْ إِلَّا وَهُوَ يُحْسِنُ بِاللهِ الظَّنَّ ) " .
وكذلك الإكثار من مكفرات الذنوب وماحيات الآثام من الاستغفار والمحافظة على الوضوء والصلاة والحج والعمرة ونحو ذلك .
خامسا :
سكرات الموت آخر شدة يلقاها العبد قبل لقاء الله ، وسكرات الموت هي آخر ما يكفر الله به عن عبده ، نسأل الله أن يخفف عنا هذه السكرات وأن يعيننا عليها .
روى البخاري (4449) عن عَائِشَةَ : " أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في مرضه الذي تُوُفِّيَ فِيه جَعَلَ يُدْخِلُ يَدَيْهِ فِي المَاءِ فَيَمْسَحُ بِهِمَا وَجْهَهُ ، يَقُولُ : ( لاَ إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، إِنَّ لِلْمَوْتِ سَكَرَاتٍ ) ثُمَّ نَصَبَ يَدَهُ ، فَجَعَلَ يَقُولُ : ( فِي الرَّفِيقِ الأَعْلَى ) حَتَّى قُبِضَ وَمَالَتْ يَدُهُ " .
وروى الترمذي (978) عَنْ عَائِشَةَ : " أَنَّهَا قَالَتْ : رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ بِالمَوْتِ ، وَعِنْدَهُ قَدَحٌ فِيهِ مَاءٌ ، وَهُوَ يُدْخِلُ يَدَهُ فِي القَدَحِ ، ثُمَّ يَمْسَحُ وَجْهَهُ بِالمَاءِ ، ثُمَّ يَقُولُ : (اللَّهُمَّ أَعِنِّي عَلَى غَمَرَاتِ المَوْتِ أَوْ سَكَرَاتِ المَوْتِ) .
حسنه الحافظ في "الفتح" (11/362) وضعفه الألباني في " ضعيف الترمذي ".
سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :
هل تخفف صعوبة سكرات الموت من الذنوب ، وكذلك المرض الذي يسبق الموت هل يخفف من الذنوب ؟
فأجاب : 
" كل ما يصيب الإنسان من مرض أو شدة أو هم أو غم ، حتى الشوكة تصيبه فإنها كفارة لذنوبه ، ثم إن صبر واحتسب كان له مع التكفير أجر ذلك الصبر الذي قابل به هذه المصيبة التي لحقت به ، ولا فرق في ذلك بين ما يكون في الموت وما يكون قبله " انتهى من " فتاوى نور على الدرب " (24/ 2) بترقيم الشاملة .
ومع شدة الموت وسكرته ، فإن ما يلقاه المؤمن من البشارة والتثبيت عند موته ؛ مما يهون عليه ما يلقى ، ويشوقه إلى ما بعده من لقاء الله . 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :
" الْمَيِّت لَا يَعْدُو أَحَدَ الْقِسْمَيْنِ : إِمَّا مُسْتَرِيحٌ وَإِمَّا مُسْتَرَاحٌ مِنْهُ ، وَكُلٌّ مِنْهُمَا يَجُوزُ أَنْ يُشَدَّدَ عَلَيْهِ عِنْدَ الْمَوْتِ ، وَأَنْ يُخَفَّفَ ، وَالْأَوَّلُ هُوَ الَّذِي يَحْصُلُ لَهُ سَكَرَاتُ الْمَوْتِ وَلَا يَتَعَلَّقُ ذَلِكَ بِتَقْوَاهُ وَلَا بِفُجُورِهِ ، بَلْ إِنْ كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ التَّقْوَى ازْدَادَ ثَوَابًا ، وَإِلَّا فَيُكَفَّرُ عَنْهُ بِقَدْرِ ذَلِكَ ، ثُمَّ يَسْتَرِيحُ مِنْ أَذَى الدُّنْيَا الَّذِي هَذَا خَاتِمَتُهُ ، وَقَدْ قَالَ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ : مَا أُحِبُّ أَنْ يُهَوَّنَ عَلَيَّ سَكَرَاتُ الْمَوْتِ ، إِنَّهُ لَآخِرُ مَا يُكَفَّرُ بِهِ عَنِ الْمُؤْمِنِ.
وَمَعَ ذَلِكَ فَالَّذِي يَحْصُلُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ مِنَ الْبُشْرَى ، وَمَسَرَّةِ الْمَلَائِكَةِ بِلِقَائِهِ ، وَرِفْقِهِمْ بِهِ ، وَفَرَحِهِ بِلِقَاءِ رَبِّهِ : يُهَوِّنُ عَلَيْهِ كُلَّ مَا يَحْصُلُ لَهُ مِنْ أَلَمِ الْمَوْتِ ، حَتَّى يَصِيرَ كَأَنَّهُ لَا يُحِسُّ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ ذَلِكَ " انتهى من "فتح الباري" (11/ 365) .
راجع إجابة السؤال رقم : (135314) .
ولا نعلم طريقة تخفف من سكرات الموت ، إلا أن يفزع العبد إلى ربه في ذلك ، ويدعو به في العسر واليسر ، ولعلنا أن نفعل مثل ما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعل ، حيث كان يدخل يديه في الماء ثم يمسح بهما وجهه ويسأل الله أن يعينه على سكرات الموت - كما تقدم - . 
على أن بعض السلف كانوا يرون في هذه الشدة الرحمة كما تقدم عن عمر بن عبد العزيز ، وروى عبد الله بن أحمد في "زوائد الزهد" (ص388) عن إبراهيم النخعي قال : " كانوا يستحبون للمريض أن يجهد عند الموت " وعن منصور : " أن إبراهيم كان يحب شدة النزع ".
ولا نعلم أحدا ينجو من هذه الشدة إلا الشهيد ، فقد روى الإمام أحمد (7953) ، والترمذي (1668) وصححه ، والنسائي (3161) ، وابن ماجة (2802) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( مَا يَجِدُ الشَّهِيدُ مِنْ مَسِّ الْقَتْلِ، إِلَّا كَمَا يَجِدُ أَحَدُكُمْ مَسِّ الْقَرْصَةِ ) وصححه الألباني في " صحيح الترمذي " وغيره . 
قال المناوي رحمه الله :
" يعني أنه تعالى يهون عليه الموت ويكفيه سكراته وكربه ، بل رب شهيد يتلذذ ببذل نفسه في سبيل الله طيبة بها نفسه ؛ كقول خبيب الأنصاري حين قتل:
ولست أبالي حين أقتل مسلما ** علي أي شق كان لله مصرعي "
انتهى من " فيض القدير" (4/ 182) .
سادسا :
الأعمال الصالحة هي كل ما أمر به الشارع وحض عليه وندب إليه ، وبعضها أفضل من بعض ، ومن أفضل الأعمال الصالحة التي يتقرب بها العبد من ربه ، وينصح المسلم بالمداومة عليها : كثرة ذكر الله وتلاوة القرآن وبر الوالدين وصلة الرحم والحج والعمرة وصلاة الليل وصدقة السر وحسن الخلق وإفشاء السلام وإطعام الطعام وصدق الحديث والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وحب الخير للناس وكف الأذى عنهم والتعاون على البر والتقوى والإصلاح بين الناس ونحو ذلك من أعمال البر .
وراجع للمزيد إجابة السؤال رقم : (26242) .
وننصح الأخت السائلة أن تجعل من ذكر الموت وشدته ما يحثها على تقوى الله والعمل الصالح ؛ فإن العبد إذا اتقى الله وأحسن العمل يسر الله عليه كل عسير ، وفرج عنه كل هم ، وكشف عنه كل شدة .
ينظر للفائدة إجابة السؤال رقم : (8829) .
والله أعلم .

موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*هل يشعر الإنسان بدنوّ أجله قبل موته ؟*
السؤال:
توفي أخي في حادث سيارة مفجع ، وكان يبلغ من العمر 18 عامًا ، نحن نحبه حبًا شديدًا ونريد أن ننفعه في آخرته ، فهل يمكننا القيام بذلك وهل يتقبل الله منا الأعمال الصالحة التي ننوي أن نعملها لتكون في ميزات حسناته؟ هل يجوز لأخته أن تصوم عنه الأيام التي كان قد أفطرها في رمضان؟ سؤال آخر : أختي تراه في المنام وهو يسكن حدائق خضراء ، فهل هذا يدل على أنه دخل الجنة ؟ كان يتصرف أخي قبل مماته تصرفات غريبة ، تدل على أنه كان يشعر بقرب أجله .

والسؤال : هل يشعر الإنسان الذي اقترب أجله بقرب أجله قبل مماته ؟



الجواب :
الحمد لله
أولا :
تقدم في جواب السؤال رقم : (763) بيان ما يمكن أن ينتفع به الميت من الأعمال .
وهذه الأعمال تُعمل على رجاء القبول من الله تعالى وحسن الظن به سبحانه فيها ، أما القطع بقبولها فليس لأحد القطع بذلك .
ثانيا :
إذا كان أخوكم رحمه الله قد أفطر في رمضان لعذر من مرض أو سفر أو عجز عن الصوم ، واستمر به عذره حتى توفاه الله فلم يتمكن من القضاء فلا شيء عليه ولا يقضي عنه وليه هذه الأيام التي أفطرها .
إلا أن يكون قد مرض مرضاً لا يُرجى زواله ، فيكون حينئذ كالكبير الذي لا يستطيع الصوم ، فيطعَمُ عنه ؛ لأن هذا وجب عليه الإطعام في حال حياته بدلاً عن الصيام .
أما إذا كان أفطر لعذر ومات ولم يقض مع تمكنه من القضاء فإنه يصوم عنه وليه .
وأما إذا كان قد أفطر من رمضان أياما تفريطا وإهمالا ، ولم يكن له عذر ، فهذا لا يصحّ القضاء عنه .
وينظر جواب السؤال رقم : (81030) ورقم (174581) . 
ثالثا :
كون أخته تراه في المنام وهو يسكن حدائق خضراء : فإنها رؤيا خير ، إن شاء الله ، يرجى له بركتها ، وأن يكون الله تعالى قد من عليه بمنزل خير عنده ؛ لكن لا يقطع في ذلك بشيء ، وباب تأويل الرؤى باب عظيم ، يصعب الجزم فيه بشيء ، لكن مدار الأمر على التعلق بمن الله ، والرجاء في إحسانه وفضله . 
روى مسلم (479) عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ : " كَشَفَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ السِّتَارَةَ وَالنَّاسُ صُفُوفٌ خَلْفَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ فَقَالَ : ( أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّهُ لَمْ يَبْقَ مِنْ مُبَشِّرَاتِ النُّبُوَّةِ إِلَّا الرُّؤْيَا الصَّالِحَةُ يَرَاهَا الْمُسْلِمُ أَوْ تُرَى لَهُ ) .
وقد تقدم في جواب السؤال رقم (731) أن من عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة أنا لا نشهد لمعين بالجنة أو النار إلا لمن شهد له الشرع بذلك . 
وأما شعور بعض الناس بدنو أجله ، فهذا لا ينكر في الجملة ، خاصة إذا كانت هناك أمارات تدل على ذلك ؛ وإن كان لا أحد يعلم متى يكون أجله على وجه التحديد ، ولا أين تكون وفاته ؛ ومثل هذا الأمر لا يترتب عليه شيء ، ولا تعلق له بفضل الشخص ، ولا منزلته ؛ فالله أعلم بما كان من ذلك ، مع قطعنا بما قلناه سابقا : إنه لا أحد يدري متى أجله ، ولا أين يموت ؛ قال الله تعالى : ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ عِلْمُ السَّاعَةِ وَيُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الْأَرْحَامِ وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ مَاذَا تَكْسِبُ غَدًا وَمَا تَدْرِي نَفْسٌ بِأَيِّ أَرْضٍ تَمُوتُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ ) لقمان /34 .
والله تعالى أعلم .

موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*الخوف من الموت : خيرُه وشرُّه ، وهل يُدعى بطول العمر ؟*لدي بعض الأسئلة أرجو الإجابة عليها : 1. لقد مررت بفترة عصيبة فلم أعد أفكر سوى بالموت في كل تصرفاتي ، فلم أعد أستطيع النوم بسبب هذه الوساوس ، وأصبحت أفكر في كل من مات ، وكيف مات ، وأصبحت صور الموتى ممن أعرفهم تراودني بين لحظة ولحظة ، فلم أعد أحتمل هذه الحالة ، فأصبحت أخاف من كل شيء ، لم يعد للحياة طعم ، فهل هذا إنذار باقتراب الأجل ، وأني سأموت في فترة قريبة ؟ أرجوكم أفيدوني ، في الواقع هذه الحالة انتابتني بعد ذنب ارتكبته ، فهل لهذا الذنب علاقة ؟ . 2. أحد أقاربي أخبرني بأنه رآني في المنام أني ميت ، وسأل أحد شيوخ البلدة وقال : إنه يدل على طول العمر ، فهل هذا صحيح أم أنه غير ذلك ؟ . 3. هل الدعاء بطول العمر مستجاب أم إنه قد كتبت الأعمار وانتهى الأمر ؟ وما الذي يبارك في العمر من أعمال ؟ . وجزاكم الله خيراً . نرجو الإجابة على الأسئلة بأسرع وقت ؛ لأنني بحاجه إليها .


الحمد لله
أخي الفاضل
أولاً:
أرجو منك أن تعي ما أكتبه لك ، وأن تعمل به ، فلعل ما أصابك أن يكون خيراً لك :
1. كلُّ نفس ذائقة الموت :
وهذه حقيقة يجب أن تعلمها ، فليس أحدٌ بناجٍ من الموت ، طال عمره أو قصر ، صحيحاً كان أو مريضاً ، غنيّاً كان أو فقيراً .
قال تعالى : ( كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ وَإِنَّمَا تُوَفَّوْنَ أُجُورَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ) آل عمران/ 185 ، وقال سبحانه : ( كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ ثُمَّ إِلَيْنَا تُرْجَعُونَ ) العنكبوت/ 57 .
وقال عز وجل : ( كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ وَنَبْلُوكُمْ بِالشَّرِّ وَالْخَيْرِ فِتْنَةً وَإِلَيْنَا تُرْجَعُونَ ) الأنبياء/ 35 .
ولو كانت الدنيا تدوم لأحدٍ : لأدامها الله لأنبيائه وأوليائه وأصفيائه ، فأين هم الأنبياء والرسل ؟ وأين هم الصدِّيقون والشهداء ؟ وأين هم الصحابة والتابعون ؟ كلهم ذاقوا الموت – إلا عيسى عليه السلام وسيذوقه في آخر المطاف - .
قال تعالى : ( وَمَا جَعَلْنَا لِبَشَرٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ الْخُلْدَ أَفَإِنْ مِتَّ فَهُمُ الْخَالِدُونَ ) الأنبياء/ 34 .
وقال تعالى : ( إِنَّكَ مَيِّتٌ وَإِنَّهُمْ مَيِّتُونَ ) الزمر/ 30 . 
2. لا مهرب من الموت :
ومهما بذل الإنسان من أسباب الصحة والنشاط فهو ميت ، وأينما كان فإن الموت يدركه ، وحيثما فرَّ من الموت فإنه سيجده مقابل وجهه .
قال تعالى : ( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلَاقِيكُمْ ) الجمعة/ 8 .
وقال تعالى : ( أَيْنَمَا تَكُونُوا يُدْرِكُكُمُ الْمَوْتُ وَلَوْ كُنْتُمْ فِي بُرُوجٍ مُشَيَّدَةٍ ) النساء/ 78 .
قال ابن كثير- رحمه الله - :
أي : أينما كنتم يدرككم الموت ، فكونوا في طاعة الله ، وحيث أمركم الله فهو خير لكم ، فإن الموت لا بد منه ، ولا محيد عنه ، ثم إلى الله المرجع ، فمن كان مطيعا له جازاه أفضل الجزاء ، ووافاه أتم الثواب .
" تفسير ابن كثير " ( 6 / 291 ) .
وقال- رحمه الله – : 
أنتم صائرون إلى الموت لا محالة ، ولا ينجو منه أحد منكم ، كما قال تعالى : ( كُلُّ مَنْ عَلَيْهَا فَانٍ . وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الْجَلالِ وِالإكْرَامِ ) .
" تفسير ابن كثير " ( 2 / 360 ) .
وقال الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين – رحمه الله – في تفسير قوله تعالى ( وَجَاءَتْ سَكْرَةُ الْمَوْتِ بِالْحَقِّ ذَلِكَ مَا كُنْتَ مِنْهُ تَحِيدُ ) ق/ 19 - :
وقوله ( بِالْحَقِّ ) : أي : أن الموت حق ، كما جاء في الحديث : " الموت حَقٌّ ، وَالْجَنَّةُ حَقٌّ ، وَالنَّارُ حَقٌّ " – متفق عليه - ، فهي تأتي بالحق ، وتأتي أيضاً بحق اليقين ، فإن الإنسان عند الموت يشاهد ما تُوُعِّد به ، وما وُعِدَ به ؛ لأنه إن كان مؤمناً : بُشِّر بالجنة ، وإن كان كافراً : بُشِّر بالنار- أعاذنا الله منها - .
( ذَلِكَ ) أي : الموت .
( مَا كُنْتَ مِنْهُ تَحِيدُ ) اختلف المفسرون في " ما " هل هي نافية فيكون المعنى : ذلك الذي لا تحيد منه ، ولا تنفك منه ، أو أنها موصولة فيكون المعنى : ذلك الذي كنت تحيد منه ، ولكن لا مفر منه ، فعلى الأول يكون معنى الآية : ذلك الذي لا تحيد منه ، بل لابد منه ، وقد قال الله تعالى : ( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلَاقِيكُمْ ) .
وتأمل يا أخي : ( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلَاقِيكُمْ ) ولم يقل " فإنه يدرككم " ، وما ظنك بشيء تفر منه وهو يلاقيك ؟ إن فرارك منه يعني دنوك منه في الواقع ، فلو كنت فارّاً من شيء وهو يقابلك ، فكلما أسرعت في الجري أسرعت في ملاقاته ، ولهذا قال : ( فَإِنَّهُ مُلَاقِيكُمْ ) ، وفي الآية الأخرى : ( أَيْنَمَا تَكُونُوا يُدْرِكُكُمُ الْمَوْتُ وَلَوْ كُنْتُمْ فِي بُرُوجٍ مُشَيَّدَةٍ ) النساء/ 78 ؛ لأنه ذكر في هذه الآية أن الإنسان مهما كان في تحصنه فإن الموت سوف يدركه على كل حال ، وهنا يقول تعالى : ( ذَلِكَ مَا كُنْتَ مِنْهُ تَحِيدُ ) .
وعلى المعنى الثاني ، أي : ذلك الذي كنت تحيد منه وتفر منه في حياتك ، قد وصلك وأدركك ، وعلى كل حال : ففي الآية التحذير من التهاون بالأعمال الصالحة ، والتكاسل عن التوبة ، وأن الإنسان يجب أن يبادر ؛ لأنه لا يدري متى يأتيه الموت .
" تفسير القرآن من الحجرات إلى الحديد " ( ص 95 ، 96 ) .
قالَ الشاعر:
الموت بابٌ وكل الناسِ داخله الا ليت شعري بعد الموت ما الدار
الدارُ جَنَّةُ خُلدٍ إِن عَمِلتَ بِما يُرضي الإِلَهَ وَإِن قَصَّرتَ فَالنارُ
3. تذكر الموت خير لا شر .
وما لي أراك – أخي الفاضل – قلقاً من الموت ، خائفاً من ذِكره ؟! ألم تعلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أوصانا بالإكثار من ذِكر الموت ؟! ألم تعلم أن في ذلك خيراً عظيماً لمن فعل ذلك حتى يكون مستعدّاً للقاء ربه ، ويكثر من الأعمال الصالحة قبل أن يفجأه الموت ؟! وهل تعلم أن نسيان الموت والغفلة عنه تؤدي إلى التعلق بالدنيا ، وتسويف التوبة ، والتكاسل عن الطاعات ؟! .
عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم : ( أَكْثِرُوا ذِكْرَ هَاذِمِ اللَّذَّاتِ - يَعْنِي : الْمَوْتَ ) رواه الترمذي ( 2307 ) والنسائي ( 1824 ) وابن ماجه ( 4258 ) وصححه الألباني في " صحيح الترمذي " .
على أننا ننبهك هنا ـ أخانا الكريم ـ إلى أن المراد بذكر الموت هو الذكر القاطع عن الانهماك في لذات الدينا وشواغلها ، والحامل على الاستعداد للموت والقبر ، وليس المراد بالذكر هنا الذكر السلبي الذي يوشك أن يقطع الإنسان عن مصالحه في معاشه ومعاده ، ويصيبه بالإحباط أو الجبرية في أفعاله . 
قال الشيخ عطية سالم رحمه الله : " المراد بذلك أن تكثر من ذكر الموت لتستعد له ، لا لتكدر صفوك في الدنيا وتقول : أنا سأموت ، لماذا اعمل ؟!! ثم يضيق صدرك ؛ لا ، المراد : أكثروا من تذكُّره في نفوسكم ، من أجل أن تستعدوا له " شرح بلوغ المرام (4/2) . 
وقال بعض العلماء :
" مَن أكثر ذكر الموت أكرمه الله بثلاث : تعجيل التوبة ، وقناعة القلب ، ونشاط العبادة ، ومن نسي ذكر الموت ابتلي بثلاث : تسويف التوبة ، وترك الرضا ، والتكاسل بالعبادة " .
فينبغي أن يكون تذكرك للموت سبباً لقيامك بالطاعات ، ومحفِّزاً على سرعة التوبة ، ولا تجعل خوفك من الموت يسبب لك قلقاً ، ولا وساوس ، ولا يُقعدك عن العمل والطاعات ، ولا يمنعك من الكسب ، ولا يجعلك تقوم بحقوق نفسك وأسرتك ، وإلا كان هذا التذكر عليك ، لا لك .
ولا تنس مع ذِكرك للموت ، بل إكثارك منه ، أن تحسن الظن بربك تعالى ، وأنه لا يظلم الناس شيئاً ، وأنه تعالى يضاعف الحسنات ، ويعفو ويصفح ، ويقبل من عباده المسيئين توبتهم وإنابتهم ، فاحذر أشد الحذر من القنوط من رحمة الله ، واجمع في قلبك بين الخوف من الله وبين رجائه تعالى ، فالخوف والرجاء للمؤمن كالجناحين للطائر ، فلا يغني أحدهما عن الآخر
، وهذا هو حال الأنبياء والأولياء والصالحين .
قال تعالى : ( إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ وَيَدْعُونَنَا رَغَبًا وَرَهَبًا وَكَانُوا لَنَا خَاشِعِينَ ) الأنبياء/ 90 .
وقال سبحانه : ( يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا ) السجدة/ 16 . 
وقال تعالى : ( أَمَّنْ هُوَ قَانِتٌ آَنَاءَ اللَّيْلِ سَاجِدًا وَقَائِمًا يَحْذَرُ الْآَخِرَةَ وَيَرْجُو رَحْمَةَ رَبِّهِ قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ إِنَّمَا يَتَذَكَّرُ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ ) الزمر/ 9 .
فلا تسأل نفسك متى تموت ؟ بل على أي شيء تموت ؟ على خير أم شر ؟ على طاعة أم معصية ؟ على الإسلام أم على الكفر ؟ وبما أن الإنسان لا يدري متى يموت فإن هذا يدفعه لأن يكون متأهباً دائما للموت استعداداً للقاء ربه على أحسن حال .
قال الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين - رحمه الله - :
ولهذا نقول : أنت لا تسأل متى تموت ، ولا أين تموت ؛ لأن هذا أمر لا يحتاج إلى سؤال ، أمر مفروغ منه ، ولابد أن يكون ، ومهما طالت بك الدنيا ، فكأنما بقيت يوماً واحداً ، بل كما قال تعالى هنا : ( كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَهَا لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلَّا عَشِيَّةً أَوْ ضُحَاهَا ) النازعات/ 46 ، ولكن السؤال الذي يجب أن يرِد على النفس ، ويجب أن يكون لديك جواب عليه هو : على أي حال تموت ؟! ولست أريد على أي حال تموت هل أنت غني أو فقير ، أو قوي أو ضعيف ، أو ذو عيال أو عقيم ، بل على أي حال تموت في العمل ، فإذا كنت تسائل نفسك هذا السؤال ، فلابد أن تستعد ؛ لأنك لا تدري متى يفجَؤُك الموت ، كم من إنسان خرج يقود سيارته ورجع به محمولاً على الأكتاف ، وكم من إنسان خرج من أهله يقول هيئوا لي طعام الغداء أو العشاء ولكن لم يأكله ، وكم من إنسان لبس قيمصه وزر أزرته ولم يفكها إلا الغاسل يغسله ، هذا أمر مشاهد بحوادث بغتة ، فانظر الآن وفكِّر على أي حال تموت ، ولهذا ينبغي لك أن تكثر من الاستغفار ما استطعت ، فإن الاستغفار فيه من كل همٍّ فرجاً ، ومن كل ضيق مخرجاً .
" لقاءات الباب المفتوح " ( اللقاء رقم 17 ) .
ثانياً:
وأما بالنسبة لرؤيا قريبك وأنه رآك في المنام ميتاً : فقد سبق بيان أن الموت حق ، وأن الإنسان لا يدري متى يموت ولا في أي أرض ، فليس في الرؤيا ما ينافي الواقع لك عاجلاً أم آجلاً ، ولم يبق لك إلا الاستعداد له – كما سبق - ، مع التنبيه أن رؤية الشخص من قبَل غيره أنه ميت قد تعني أنه يرزق بولد أو حفيد كما أفاده بعض إخواننا المشتغلين بتعبير الرؤى ، ولو فرِض أن رؤيا قريبك ستتحقق قريبا : فهذا يجعلك تسارع في العمل الصالح ، ولسنا نشتغل هنا بتعبير رؤى الناس ، لكننا ننصحهم ونبين لهم ما ينتفعون به من أحكام ومسائل شرعية واجتماعية وتربوية .
ثالثاً:
الدعاء بطول العمر جائز ، على أن يكون معه الدعاء بأن يكون في طاعة الله ، أو حُسن العمل ؛ إذ طول العمر من غير توفيق لأعمال صالحة فيه ضرر على صاحبه ؛ لأنه تكثر أعماله السيئة وتكثر معاصيه ، وها هو إبليس له عمر طويل ، وهو يقضيه في الوسوسة والكيد .
وقد سبق في جواب السؤال رقم : ( 12372 ) جواز الدعاء بطول العمر ، مع الزيادة التي نبهنا عليها وهي " في طاعة الله " وما يشبهها .
والأعمار والأرزاق مكتوبة مقدَّر في اللوح المحفوظ لا تتبدل ولا تتغير ، لكن الله تعالى جعل لها أسباباً تطول بها الأعمار – أو يبارك فيها – ويكسب بها رزقاً ، ومن ذلك : صلة الرحم ؛ فإنها تطيل في العمر وتزيد في الرزق ، وقد علم الله تعالى أزلاً أن فلاناً سيصل رحمه فقدَّر له عمُراً ورزقاً بسببه ، والمسلم لا يدري ما كُتب له ، لكنه يبذل أسباب الحفاظ على حياته ، ويبذل أسباب تحصيل الرزق .
وبعض العلماء يرى أن التبديل والتغيير يكون بما في أيدي الملائكة من صحف، وأما ما في اللوح المحفوظ فلا يمكن؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " رُفعَت الأَقلام وجفَّت الصحف" . رواه أحمد (2664) والترمذي (2516) وصححه الألباني . 
قال تعالى : ( وَمَا يُعَمَّرُ مِنْ مُعَمَّرٍ وَلا يُنْقَصُ مِنْ عُمُرِهِ إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ ) فاطر/من الآية 11 .
وقال تعالى : ( يَمْحُوا اللَّهُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَيُثْبِتُ وَعِنْدَهُ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ ) الرعد/ 39 .
قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي – رحمه الله - :
( يَمْحُوا اللَّهُ مَا يَشَاءُ ) من الأقدار .
( وَيُثْبِتُ ) ما يشاء منها ، وهذا المحو والتغيير في غير ما سبق به علمه ، وكتبه قلمه ؛ فإن هذا لا يقع فيه تبديل ولا تغيير ؛ لأن ذلك محال على الله أن يقع في علمه نقص أو خلل ، ولهذا قال : 
( وَعِنْدَهُ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ ) أي : اللوح المحفوظ ، الذي ترجع إليه سائر الأشياء ، فهو أصلها ، وهي فروع له وشُعب .
فالتغيير والتبديل يقع في الفروع والشعب ، كأعمال اليوم والليلة التي تكتبها الملائكة ، ويجعل الله لثبوتها أسباباً ، ولمحوها أسباباً ، لا تتعدى تلك الأسباب ما رسم في اللوح المحفوظ ، كما جعل الله البر والصلة والإحسان من أسباب طول العمر وسعة الرزق ، وكما جعل المعاصي سبباً لمحق بركة الرزق والعمر ، وكما جعل أسباب النجاة من المهالك والمعاطب سبباً للسلامة ، وجعل التعرض لذلك سبباً للعطب ، فهو الذي يدبر الأمور بحسب قدرته وإرادته ، وما يدبره منها لا يخالف ما قد علِمه وكَتَبه في اللوح المحفوظ .
" تفسير السعدي " ( ص 419 ) .
وسواء كانت الزيادة حقيقية في صحف الملائكة ، كما هو الصحيح ، أو أنها بالبركة في عمُر المسلم : فإن المطلوب من المسلم بذل الأسباب التي تطيل عمره أو تبارك له فيه ، كما يبذل الأسباب في الرزق والبركة فيه .
عنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ : ( مَنْ سَرَّهُ أَنْ يُبْسَطَ لَهُ فِي رِزْقِهِ أَوْ يُنْسَأَ لَهُ فِي أَثَرِهِ : فَلْيَصِلْ رَحِمَهُ ) . 
رواه البخاري ( 1961 ) ومسلم ( 2557 ) .
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله - :
" وقد تأول بعضهم أنه يبارك له في عمره حتى قد يعمل فيه من الخير في العمر القصير ما يعمل في العمر الطويل ، والصحيح : أنه يزيد وينقص فيما في أيدي الملائكة من الصحف كما تقدم ، وليس لأحد اطِّلاع على اللوح سوى الله " . 
" مختصر الفتاوى المصرية " ( 1 / 227 ) .
والله أعلم

الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## احمد ابو انس

نسأل الله لنا ولكم جميعا حسن الخاتمة ودخول الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة .

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------

